# PPC - Peet Limited



## System (20 August 2010)

Peet Limited (PPC), formerly Peet & Company Limited, is an Australian property company, dedicated to asset and funds management, land and property development and land syndication. The company is currently developing land estates in Western Australia, Victoria, Queensland and New South Wales.

http://www.peet.com.au


----------



## Country Lad (30 January 2013)

Not much interest in this one it seems.  

The price so far today makes it a break in my books, from both charts, and  and if you believe in Guppy CBL.  

One of those symmetrical patterns I like in the P&F charts.

Let's see if it looks as good on close.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## Country Lad (30 January 2013)

Country Lad said:


> The price so far today ..........................Let's see if it looks as good on close.




Nope, no cigars today, it dropped back again.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## jbocker (30 July 2015)

You can find a lot about a company when having to do business with them!!

Have tried to get an error fixed on site that was caused by the company during the development of a land release. Smallish job required to be fixed by the developer, that was discovered by a technical expert that I had hired to complete some work. I would estimate a couple of hours work for one or two people.

After two and a half months of intra-company debate and internal meetings I have not yet been able to ascertain if PEET has even been on site to view the issue. To date I have sent numerous emails had 3 phone conversations and I still don't know where I stand.

Having worked many years in a large corporation I understand the cost of 'meetings' and I would say that the this job could have been done and paid for well within the costs of their own corporate run around. Add to that the cost of trashing their own good will.

So if this is how they run their business, and they expect people like me to be a shareholder. NOT ON YOUR FREAKING NELLIE.
No apology for  the rant I seriously think it is worth sharing a company insight.


----------

